# Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie



## flyfishfun (7. Januar 2010)

DIE SUCHE HAT SICH ZWISCHENZEITLICH ERLEDIGT. EIN MITREISENDER IST GEFUNDEN!!!

Wer hat Lust in der zweiten Septemberhälfte 2010 mit nach Vancouver Island zu fahren? Ich suche einen leidenschaftlichen Fliegenfischer, der Lust hat, 14 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil auf Vancouver Island herumzufahren und an Flüssen und im Meer/an der Küste auf Lachse zu fischen. *Und das zu sehr moderaten Kosten!* Hier eine Auflistung der Leistungen und Kosten, die ich im Reisebüro geklärt habe:

- Reisedauer 14 Tage, davon 12 Tage auf Vancouver Island
- Flug HH, Ffm., Vancouver, hin + zurück
- 1 Übernachtung in Vancouver
- Wohnmobil für zwei Personen
- Fähre nach + von Vancouver Island
- Benzin/Diesel

ca. € 1.700,00 pro Person

Noch nicht enthaltene Kosten

- Angellizenzen
- Campingplatzgebühren (nicht jede Nacht erforderlich)
- Verpflegung
- Eventuell und nach Absprache Guiding/Trolling

Ich denke, dass man einen super Angelurlaub für 14 Tage mit Lachsgarantie für bis zu € 2.500,00 machen kann! Also, wer Lust hat, meldet sich und wir können alles Weitere besprechen. Ich freue mich auf eure Kontaktaufnahme.

P. S.: Bitte nur seriöse Fliegenfischer. Übermäßiger Alkoholgenuss usw. ist nicht geplant.


----------



## felix181 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

Da kann ich Dir nur zu Deiner Entscheidung gratulieren - ich war dort schon 2x auf Lachs. Das ist wirklich ein Traum dort zu fischen. 
Ich hab das zwar immer ohne Reisebüro gemacht und ausserdem nur in einem gemieteten Pick up, aber es hat sich immer mehr als gelohnt.
Ich schick Dir noch den Link einer wunderschönen Lodge direkt am Wasser - ich hatte da nichts vorgebucht, sondern bin einfach 2x vorbeigefahren und es war ein Zimmer frei. Wasser ist dort etwa 50m entfernt und "man steht" Ende September im Lachs.
Die Lizenzen muss man sich übrigens immer in einem Angelladen einer "Stadt" besorgen und sind nicht sehr teuer...

Der Link: http://www.murphysportfishing.com/riversidelodge/


----------



## flyfishfun (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

Hallo Felix,
vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar und den Link. Hast du auch an der Küste gefischt? Kannst du mir Stellen nennen, wo man an der Küste (Watfischen) mit der Fliege auf Lachs angeln kann?
Gruß


----------



## felix181 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*



flyfishfun schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar und den Link. Hast du auch an der Küste gefischt? Kannst du mir Stellen nennen, wo man an der Küste (Watfischen) mit der Fliege auf Lachs angeln kann?
> Gruß



Tut mir leid, ich habe nur in den Flüssen gefischt und im Meer bin ich auf Heilbutt gegangen. Das Schleppangeln auf Lachs war erfolglos. Aber ehrlich gesagt, kann man sich das Geld für die Meeresfischerei dort sparen - zu schön ist im Vergleich das Angeln auf Lachs im Fluss...


----------



## arminloon (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

hallo.bin mit meinem bruder vom 2.9.-17.9.2010 auf vancouver island.war schon mal dort im juni 2006.überwiegend den cowichan und stamp river gefischt.würde mich freuen wenn du mal anrufst-erfahrungsaustausch.haben nur mit der fliege gefischt.armin marschalkowski,


----------



## Truttafriend (19. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

Bitte nicht deine Telefonnummer in Inet stellen. Ist nur zu deinem Schutz #h

Per PN ist das eleganter und spart hunderte von Spamanrufen.


----------



## kevin9279 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

hallo,

also tips fuer lachsfischen speziel fuer vancouver island kann ich dir viele geben. natuelich sind speziel im september die stellen voll wo die leute gut ran kommen. ich denke im oyster river naehe cambell river solltest du ne gute chance haben auf pink salmon. so zum einstimmen. die sind nicht so gross und schmecken super. du must auch bedenken das wenn es so ein heisser sommer wie bei mir 2006 wird dann hast du in den grossen fluessen im september noch keinen lachs drin. du koenntest dann auf die seen rund um mount washington ausweichen oder im cowichan river auf brownies versuchen. ist aber echt wetterabhaengig.

also wenn du noch was wissen willst dann schreib ruhig. 

ich warte darauf das der schnee endlich geht. wir haben schon mehr als nen meter und es schneit weiter.

gruesse kevin


----------



## klinki (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Vancouver Island mit Lachsgarantie*

Hallo Kevin,

Scheint ja so, als wärst du ein Salmoniden-Profi! Wir fahren Ende August für 3 Wochen nach BC, davon 3 Tage auf Vancouver Island. Wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs und haben gerade erst mit der Planung begonnen. Kannst du vielleicht schon ein paar konkrete Tipps geben wie man die Themen Wohnmobil und Lachs-Angeln auf VI am besten verbinden kann?

Ne schöne Jroos
Klinki


----------

